# Project image on model



## Pound (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi all.
I am trying to take a photo , using a projector to put an image on a model. 
Black back ground . I have tried a few settings . Some come out with image on both model and back ground..Some with  image on model and back ground is black ( that's what I want)..
only thing is the photo is not sharp. 1 sec f14. 
Should I have smaller f/ stop.. Room is blacked out .only light is from the projector.
 Thanks


----------



## wyogirl (Sep 16, 2013)

I can't answer this totally but I can tell you that you can not shoot a live person at one second.... it will never be sharp.  You need at a minimum 1/60 IMO, so yeah, a larger aperture will help get you a faster shutter speed.... and some more experienced photogs can tell you better what to use.


----------



## Murray Bloom (Sep 16, 2013)

Amanda has it right.  Larger aperture, shorter shutter speed.


----------



## Pound (Sep 18, 2013)

Murray Bloom said:


> Amanda has it right.  Larger aperture, shorter shutter speed.




Thanks for that I had one at f5.6  was a little rough ,so shall play with the speed


----------



## gsgary (Sep 18, 2013)

Make sure your model is a long way from background


----------



## gsgary (Sep 18, 2013)

wyogirl said:


> I can't answer this totally but I can tell you that you can not shoot a live person at one second.... it will never be sharp.  You need at a minimum 1/60 IMO, so yeah, a larger aperture will help get you a faster shutter speed.... and some more experienced photogs can tell you better what to use.



I wonder how they managed in the old days


----------



## Braineack (Sep 18, 2013)

this will work:
Light Blaster Turns Your Flash and Lens Into a Slide Projector


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 19, 2013)

How they did it in the old days? - you're talking the era of daguerreotypes when they used a bracket/head rest attached to the back of a chair that was used for a minute or so of exposure time. You could look up info. on daguerreotypes being done today (Mark Osterman or Eastman House), I don't know offhand what they use or with materials used now if they need a long exposure. 

I've seen photos of what was used but am not sure which blog# it was - on this site - 
Antique and Classic Cameras .

If I'm shooting in low light with a spotlight (closest I've done is at hockey games when the arena is dark and they shine the spotlight on a player during the open) is to find something with a solid hard edge or line to focus on, then reframe the shot; I do that with a slow shutter speed not a real long exposure.


----------



## limr (Sep 20, 2013)

Olden days? Some people are still doing wet plate collodion portraits _these_ days! Check out this guy: Francesco Mastalia  His portraits are amazing (click on 'Portfolio' and then 'Organic' to see some of the portraits).

Apparently, collodion gained popularity quickly with portrait photographers because exposures were much shorter than for daguerreotypes.


----------



## gsgary (Sep 20, 2013)

vintagesnaps said:


> How they did it in the old days? - you're talking the era of daguerreotypes when they used a bracket/head rest attached to the back of a chair that was used for a minute or so of exposure time. You could look up info. on daguerreotypes being done today (Mark Osterman or Eastman House), I don't know offhand what they use or with materials used now if they need a long exposure.
> 
> I've seen photos of what was used but am not sure which blog# it was - on this site -
> Antique and Classic Cameras .
> ...



I know how they did it, i was being sarcastic


----------



## MK3Brent (Oct 1, 2013)

Braineack said:


> this will work:
> Light Blaster Turns Your Flash and Lens Into a Slide Projector



I didn't know something like this existed, and as I was scrolling down the thread I was thinking.. "It'd be neat to strobe a slide or projection onto the subject... "  then you posted. *boom pow!*


----------



## Braineack (Oct 1, 2013)

Saw some Playboy photographer use it on creativelive.


----------

